# Kliche Mini Fail



## swelchy (Aug 7, 2021)

First build  is a fail I ordered a second  pcb and still waiting on tayda to ship to start over.  Still trying to figure out what i did wrong. First off I used 1/8 W resistors...  next build i ordered 1/4 w. I'm pretty sure i have my switch  wired wrong... I get no signal with pedal on or off... just buzzing...  The pedal pcb wiring diagram is a bit  different  than my board.. the in and out on the pcb is in a different place. I used a break out board and used the numbers on it to coincide with what diagram said... 321456 on the breakout were wired from left to right like the pcb shows...


----------



## Elktronics (Aug 7, 2021)

I’m not sure that switch board is compatible with the kliche. The kliche has a buffer, so the routing on the switch pcb you’ve used would not match. I believe pedal pcb makes a kliche specific foot switch board. Aside from that, the soldering here looks a little suspect, unless you’re using lead free solder


----------



## matt3310 (Aug 7, 2021)

I agree, I think its your switch. Order the Kliche board from PedalPCB and I bet it works!


----------



## swelchy (Aug 7, 2021)

yes... lead free  solder.  these are really my first  few months of messing with soldering properly. I bought a Merece st-2090
d soldering station... I also ordered the kliche breakout board with the new pcb on the way


----------



## swelchy (Aug 7, 2021)

Also... another mistake I just found that I used D9 russian diodes and they have the stripe on the opposite side.. i have them in backwards...doh


----------



## Robert (Aug 7, 2021)

swelchy said:


> Also... another mistake I just found that I used D9 russian diodes and they have the stripe on the opposite side.. i have them in backwards...doh



As long as they're both backwards it doesn't matter.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 8, 2021)

Those don't look like 1/8W resistors to me.

This board is populated with 1/8W resistors:


----------



## swelchy (Aug 8, 2021)

Your correct.... I stated I realized I used the wrong rating in my post above.. Good catch


----------



## swelchy (Sep 6, 2021)

My second attempt has failed... I still have never built a working pedal. This time I get no led... No signal with switch pushed in and out. This one is just completely dead... the last one I at least got squeeling..lol No idea whats going on... I just tried re wiring my dc jack to see if I had it backwards.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 6, 2021)

swelchy said:


> My second attempt has failed... I still have never built a working pedal. This time I get no led... No signal with switch pushed in and out. This one is just completely dead... the last one I at least got squeeling..lol No idea whats going on... I just tried re wiring my dc jack to see if I had it backwards.



Check the Attached picture below to check for missing solder to pads!
Can you take it out of the enclosure & see if you get any Sound out of it in Bypass & On position'


----------



## Jonnytexas (Sep 6, 2021)

Looks like 1n4007 diodes instead of 1n4001, I don't know enough to know if that would make a difference, so wait until others chime in before you start desoldering.  Also, do you have any type of insulation between the pot and PCB?


----------



## swelchy (Sep 6, 2021)

I have the plastic protection covers 
 on backs of pots.... The 4007 should be fine.. just a higher reverse current protection from what i read and i already had them


----------



## swelchy (Sep 6, 2021)

checked out of enclosure... no signal...no bypass signal no led... I reflowed the joints in question... the pads were fine on opposite side of board but i flowed them anyways... a fb group said its possible my breakout board could be issue if i flowed too much solder and bridged from the unseen side... makes sense... going to look there next.... i did flow a lot of solder to fill  the giant holes


----------



## jubal81 (Sep 6, 2021)

The first thing to do is get a digital multimeter and measure the voltages on the pins of all the 8-legged chips and report them here.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 6, 2021)

swelchy said:


> checked out of enclosure... no signal...no bypass signal no led... I reflowed the joints in question... the pads were fine on opposite side of board but i flowed them anyways... a fb group said its possible my breakout board could be issue if i flowed too much solder and bridged from the unseen side... makes sense... going to look there next.... i did flow a lot of solder to fill  the giant holes


You could have damaged the Footswitch also if you applied to much Heat.
You need to wait between Pads & never solder next to the one you just soldered in up or below position!
Do it in 2 passes !!!, Solder HALF, Finish second time around!


----------

